# Mini lathe



## Rich (Aug 17, 2008)

Good evening, when I underwent my engineering apprenticeship I spent a year in the toolroom and used a "colchester master lathe" 30 odd years down the road and preparing my self built workshop ready for when I retire in 11 years time, I am now looking to purchase a lathe, well a mini lathe to be precise, I am torn between the Axminster SIEGC2A, and the Warco equivalent, the warco is about £100.00 dearer than the Axminster one but does'nt have a digital readout on the crosslide, however the standard accessories that come with the Warco seem to outweigh the supposed benefits of a digital readout, (my eyes are'nt as good as they used to be) does anyone have any experience of either of the above or can anyone point me in a better direction? my budget runs to about the £450.00 mark.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## mnewsholme (Aug 17, 2008)

the digital readout on a mini-lathe is pretty pointless as it is tied into the handwheel and doesnt take account of backlash. Go for better package over DRO imo.


----------



## JohnS (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello Rich

I bought my 12 x 7 mini lathe from a small company on ebay 18 months ago. Maybe it was a bit risky but I have to say I have been delighted with the lathe and with the support and service from the guy running it. I paid £360.00, I have since added a number of accessories including two 4 jaw chucks, quick change tool post. It is a very similar spec to Chesters Conquest lathe. 

Just had a quick look http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mini-Lathe-Brand-New-7x12-Machine-with-DRO_W0QQitemZ360080137731QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360080137731&_trkparms=72%3A12|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
and the same guy is now offering a similar mini lathe at £285.00. The company offer a full range of accessories - just bought an extended length tailstock with clamp lock for just £25.00. Let us know what you decide and good luck !

John S


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Aug 17, 2008)

JohnS  said:
			
		

> Hello Rich
> 
> I bought my 12 x 7 mini lathe from a small company on ebay 18 months ago. Maybe it was a bit risky but I have to say I have been delighted with the lathe and with the support and service from the guy running it. I paid £360.00, I have since added a number of accessories including two 4 jaw chucks, quick change tool post. It is a very similar spec to Chesters Conquest lathe.
> 
> ...



Yep I bought my 7x14 from the same guy and have been very happy with both it and the service he supplies, when my forward/reverse switch went US he sent one out very quickly and with no quibbles. The price he has at the moment is the lowest I have seen for some time.


----------



## Rich (Aug 17, 2008)

THANKS very much for the tip chaps, roll on the end of the month (payday) even with the accessories it's still cheaper, I am much obliged. ;D

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## John S (Aug 17, 2008)

What about moving up to a C3 lathe from ArcEuro @ £291
Bigger footprint .

There is a good series of articles in MEW by Dave Fenner on this same machine with lots of tips and add ons.

.


----------



## jmshep (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought a C4 via E bay from the same person mentioned and when I emailed him over the weekend with a slight problem I had and expecting a reply the following week. I was very pleased to receive a phone call on Sunday afternoon with and answer and problem solved. Also I was able to arrange delivery to suit me! We need to support traders like this. (Thats not to decry ARC who are also very helpful).


----------



## minerva (Sep 3, 2008)

HI Rich,
just to add to all above comments, I also bought from Ebays harryUK and in common with all have been very satisfied with the machine and his service, furthermore I have successfully utilised most of the mods recommended in the article for the C3 including the headstock indexing add-on. I did have some initial tooling probs but I'm hoping for some suggestions from my post headed "Confusion" (tips and tricks)
regards
terry t


----------



## MadKad (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi 

little old this thread sorry but it might still help.

I own a Axminster C2A 300

I swoped it and paid the extra after 2 weeks of me owning the C0, I really like the C2A even though I havent really had any dealings with other lathes I couldnt put much examples on it.

But I do see alot of people say about the digi read out being no good due to backlash, but if you wheel out the backlash before taking a cut into your work like I do I have found it to be great and alot easier, I have also even used the digi read outs to get the finish work peace without using anything else and its been spot on, I would to sizes like 6.5mm and I love it.

what extras are Warco giving with it? 

I got all that was needed with Axminster that they dont say on there website, but not stuff like tail stock chuck, just a dead center.


----------



## Rich (Sep 25, 2008)

Good evening once again friends, D day approaches and tomorrow I will purchase a "Warco" mini lathe, should I opt for metric or imperial, are there any advantages to either, what does the panel think?

Regards,

Rich, btw, once it's delivered, I'll be back with plenty of questions, so, please don't go away.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 25, 2008)

Rich  said:
			
		

> should I opt for metric or imperial,



What units are you comfortable working in, ............... cos' I'm old : I can happily use either metric or imperial it doesn't worry me one bit ........... however ............ I tend to think in imperial 8)

From your earlier post's I suspect your a couple of years younger than me, to be fair that was a confusing time at O/A level and college times because of the change to Metric in the UK .... (or perhaps I should say "alleged change") .........  :

So I would say at the end of the day pick which you feel more comfortable with, if you ain't bothered see which you can get the best deal on ............ or if that fails just flip a coin.

CC


----------



## Rich (Sep 26, 2008)

Good evening all, well the dirty deed is done, the lathe has been ordered and paid for and should be delivered by wednesday next week, as I said earlier, don't go away, I'll be back with lots of questions, I feel like a lad at christmas, so excited in anticipation.   

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## wareagle (Sep 26, 2008)

Rich, congrats on your new acquisition. It will be an eternity between now and the time it arrives! But the wait will be worth it.


----------



## Rich (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply wareagle, I can't wait, but I'll have to, is there any particular reason why this forum runs so slowly? I don't experience this problem on other forums and it's most frustrating having to wait several minutes for the screen to rebuild.

Regards,

Rich.


----------

